# WoC Please Help A New Player



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

I have wanted to have a WHFB army for some time now so I bought a WoC batallion and their army book.

I haven't ever played WHFB and I have looked at several tactica here and elsewhere but I was wondering if anyone could help me.

I like the Warriors and the Knights and the Hell Cannon (pretty much anything in armor)
I can't stand the Murarders (and so many tactica say you have to have these guys) 

Any help would be apprecaited 

Thank you!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I started with the Battalion and use most of it in every list I build.

As nearly everything in WoC is good at melee and lacks shooting attacks I suggest taking a Sorcerer as general until you have a large enough army to afford two characters; otherwise you lack ability in most phases.



Pride365 said:


> I like the Warriors and the Knights and the Hell Cannon (pretty much anything in armor)


I run Warriors with Halberds as +1 Str is better than +1 Attack against most opposing units and striking at Initiative can make a real difference agiasnt small elite units. I also give mine shields to avoid shooting casualties; however, as their armour save is already good it is somewhere you can trim points if you want greater numbers.

Knights are good but cannot win fights on their own, so I find them most useful at flank/rear charging units which are engaged by my Warriors/Marauders or for multiple magical attacks against ethereals, &c.

The Hellcannon is not bad at shooting; however it works best when you also use its melee ability.



Pride365 said:


> I can't stand the Murarders (and so many tactica say you have to have these guys)


I would not say they were mandatory. However, Warriors and WoC characters are expensive so Marauders give you the option of more and/or larger units. Without them your army will probably be smaller than that of your opponent, so it will be easier for them to outmanoeuvre you to avoid melee (where you excel) and each of your casualties will be a more significant loss.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The marauders are not mandatory. A very large horde (30+ at 1000 to 1500, 40 at 2000 and 50+ at 2500 points) of chaos marauders with great weapons is a good way to help fill out core. However, I've often seen and run with core composed only of warriors and marauder horemen or just marauders. Basically, either run marauders in a very large unit or not at all. 

I agree on the lvl 4 wizard being the primary general but, when you start going to 2400 to 2500 points, a chaos lord on disc or chaos steed becomes an option. 

Chaos knights are vulnerable to attacks that ignore armour saves such as killing blow and some lore of metal and lore of death spells or have very high strength, so they often can use the blasted standard. They can win combat simply because they have so many attacks with magical S5. They are also a good bunker for characters because they allow mounted characters to have a high armour save without spending magic item points. Thus, a beefy chaos knight unit is a viable strategy with characters and will win combat so reliably you don't need it to be stubborn. You can get an exalted BSB to 1+ AS with chaos steed (barded), chaos armour, and a shield (or dragonhelm) and then spend magic points on re-roll of armour save, book of secrets or a 4+ ward (which becomes a 3+ ward with Mark of Tzeentch) and also spend points on a gift of chaos (stream of corruption is common). 

For magic defense, I like a chaos sorcerer lord with infernal puppet to be in my army but i have seen people run a lvl 2 with the infernal puppet and another lvl 2 with a dispel scroll.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thank you both for the tips! This is really helpful!


----------



## Atreyu (May 30, 2011)

They have definitely covered alot, so I can just share my experiences. In terms of characters, I usually have 3 on the table in games of 2k-2.5k. I personally wouldn't go with a sorcerer lord, alot of people say it is primary and really much needed, but it's not. I have a level 2 tzeentch and a level 2 fire wizard and they do fine. I don't run marauders period, though I consider them occasionally. Warriors do everything better. Don't be concerned about being a small army, it happens. They can't dodge you if you have the right counters. Dogs and Knights work well for this, as they can tie up those units for a crucial turn so you can get in the charge. I run a Hellcannon all the time. It gives us a shooting phase. Why would you want to skip out on that?


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Atreyu said:


> They have definitely covered alot, so I can just share my experiences. In terms of characters, I usually have 3 on the table in games of 2k-2.5k. I personally wouldn't go with a sorcerer lord, alot of people say it is primary and really much needed, but it's not. I have a level 2 tzeentch and a level 2 fire wizard and they do fine. I don't run marauders period, though I consider them occasionally. Warriors do everything better. Don't be concerned about being a small army, it happens. They can't dodge you if you have the right counters. Dogs and Knights work well for this, as they can tie up those units for a crucial turn so you can get in the charge. I run a Hellcannon all the time. It gives us a shooting phase. Why would you want to skip out on that?


Never said I wouldn't use a hell cannon I was just saying the ones I like the looks of. thank you for everything thing else though I am waiting to see what the new army book brings


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Since your kinda limiting your options by avoiding marauders you may need to diverify your WoC load outs to achieve specific goals.

-Your meat shield unit for getting a descent rank bonus and holding up units will most likely be Woc with mark of tzeentch and hand weapon shield this will give you a 3+ armor and a 5+ ward in CC. Think about taking this kind of unit in larger numbers.
-Your knight and monstrous creature hunters should be a 15+ unit of WoC with mark of khorne halberd and the razor banner which will allow them to ignore three points of the enemies armor save.
-Great weapons and dual hand weapons are situational builds but can ruin specific units when used right, but should never make up the bulk of your army.
-GW Woc work best with 25+ bricks with a 7-10 frontage and mark of khorne. Your not going to go first anyways so may as well dish out 20+ wounds.
-Dual hand weapons and mark of khorne, tends to only really pay off against VC, Skaven and empire with a potential 60 attacks at str4. However this gets pricy fast and will be over kill most often.

Keep in mind Mark of Khorne should be avoided till 1750+ pt games where you can afford a dedicated battle standard bearer to help keep your army from running forward.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> Since your kinda limiting your options by avoiding marauders you may need to diverify your WoC load outs to achieve specific goals.
> 
> -Your meat shield unit for getting a descent rank bonus and holding up units will most likely be Woc with mark of tzeentch and hand weapon shield this will give you a 3+ armor and a 5+ ward in CC. Think about taking this kind of unit in larger numbers.
> -Your knight and monstrous creature hunters should be a 15+ unit of WoC with mark of khorne halberd and the razor banner which will allow them to ignore three points of the enemies armor save.
> ...


Thank you I will keep all of that in mind and as for limiting myself I just hate the marauders models anything else is ok tho


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

To be honest you could use mostly anything on the 25mm bases as maruaders, just be sure to paint them appropriately and make usre your opponant knows whats what (warping power of chaos and all that) my friend uses Gor as his marauders with no issues or complaints another has converted zombies for his nurgle themed list. Plus the Gor option makes a nice little nod to the Chaos armies of old when WoC, BoC and DoC were all a singular army. 

As an aside, if you ever wanted to sell or trade them I'm thinking about picking up the battalion and don't want the Warriors


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Ratvan said:


> To be honest you could use mostly anything on the 25mm bases as maruaders, just be sure to paint them appropriately and make usre your opponant knows whats what (warping power of chaos and all that) my friend uses Gor as his marauders with no issues or complaints another has converted zombies for his nurgle themed list. Plus the Gor option makes a nice little nod to the Chaos armies of old when WoC, BoC and DoC were all a singular army.
> 
> As an aside, if you ever wanted to sell or trade them I'm thinking about picking up the battalion and don't want the Warriors


I am holding off on my WoC army as I am waiting to see what the new army book brings next year I have 1 major project now and when Chaos comes out for 40k in 2 months I think I maybe getting them started as well. I am waiting on both WoC and Eldar until the new books come out and will be working on other projects.


----------

